# Computer freezes when connected to Internet...



## eiankei (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi guys!
I have an odd problem! When I connect to the internet using my "*IPWireless Wireless Broadband Modem*", my computer freezes after a while without giving me any errors! I have already passed the Hijackthis tests & my computer was free of malware!
My computer is a Toshiba Laptop Satellite A-65
P4 2.8Ghz *dual* CPUs
1024MB of RAMS
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 with SP2
I don't know if it's because of SP2 & *multiprocessors* (since I installed SP2 & this modem at the same time!) or something else, I have tested this modem on another PC with same OS & it worked without problem.
Freezing only happens when I'm connected using this modem (It's plugged in a USB port)
I have also reinstalled Windows twice but no help...
Please help me guys!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Windows XP SP2 supports up to 2 CPUs, whether they be two single-core CPUs or one dual-core.

It is common when discovering wireless networks for machine performance to suffer. To alleviate this from happening unless you are personally trying to establish a connection, access your Wireless Network Connection window and set any preferred (those with a yellow star) networks to Manual and not Automatic. This means it will not attempt to automatically try to connect to your preferred networks whenever your wireless connection is available, which is especially useful when you are nowhere near your preferred networks.


----------



## eiankei (Aug 15, 2006)

This modem is a bit different! It doesn't have settings like this, it came with it's own software & there's only one network & that's my ISP! No automatic or manual settings or things like that are available!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There are two locations you will find on your computer where you can access the Wireless Network Connections window in Windows XP.

1) There will be a tiny icon with a computer that has three little waves radiating out of it in the system tray/notification area on the lower-right corner of your screen (near the clock).

2) Go to your Start menu -> Control Panel -> Network Connections/Network and Internet Connections. Double-click the connection entry in the window that represents your wireless network connection to access the Wireless Network Connection window.


----------



## eiankei (Aug 15, 2006)

There's really nothing in those parts which you said... As I said before, my modem is not like normal Wireless devices, it works like Dial-Up modems, I can dial *99# & connect to my ISP or use it's own program to connect...


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Cellus said:


> Windows XP SP2 supports up to 2 CPUs, whether they be two single-core CPUs or one dual-core.


Should read:

Windows XP supports up to 2 CPUs, whether they be two single-core CPUs or two double-core CPUs or two single-core CPUs with Hyperthreading.


.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

The next time it freezes, unplug from your USB port and tell us what happens.

.


----------



## eiankei (Aug 15, 2006)

Nothing happend after I unplugged it... It remains frozen!


----------



## eiankei (Aug 15, 2006)

BUMP!!!
Guyz! I still have this problem! :|


----------



## Midnight-Gecko (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive been having the same exact problem, people told me to go into 
command prompt and try ipconfig /release
then
ipconfig /renew, but the problem still occured.
Yu might try it. Didnt work for me, but it oculd work for you.


----------



## mukunku (Apr 21, 2008)

I know it's an old topic but I had the same problem and solved it ( some how  ) ...
And I'd like to help out people with the same problem..


Heres what I did..

First goto 
Start->Run-> 
type cmd
and hit enter..Then type this exactly after the cmd program starts: netsh interface ipv6 uninstall
hit enter

after it will confirm the uninstall..then reboot computer.. 


Then I downloaded Panda Antivirus 2008 and did a full system scan and cleaned everything..

http://rs5.rapidshare.com/files/95562410/Panda.Internet.Security.2008.v12.0_Crack.rar

You can download the full version here(with crack)..After cracking it wait for it to automaticly update..When it says "update completed" then start scaning the system..

after that my problem was solved..


----------

